# Man Vs Nature



## brown down (Apr 14, 2015)

I laughed on every whip sound that was made. they need to make a tv show like this! not like there is a shortage of idiots out there but I laughed and watched this a few times! oh how I love stupid people.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 15, 2015)

Seen this somewhere else and it's hilarious! 

How come I'm never around when people do cool stuff like this? Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 15, 2015)

Heh heh heh heh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Apr 15, 2015)

What's the definition of insanity again? Doin the same thing over and over....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks like something out of a Dr Suess book. Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Apr 15, 2015)

he was determined to remove those trees with every lashing he took!


----------

